# I'm new here



## xJustgirlie (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys!
I'm Lisa, 
I'm nearly 14 years old and I live in the Netherlands =]

Hope to see you guys around!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Lisa!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 13, 2010)

to Specktra


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome :]


----------



## Cinci (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey!   Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Lisa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

to specktra Lisa!


----------



## krijsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------

